# Making right hand lathe tools



## Norppu (Oct 5, 2022)

My far east import lathe tool has reached the end of it's useful life.
The material was all too soft and the pocket for the insert is badly deformed.







So I make a new holder using tough tool steel.
I also make another lathe tool by brazing the carbide tip on a steel shank.
*
In this video I am using:*
- Weiler Matador SV (1972) Lathe
- Schaublin SV-51 (1955) Milling machine


----------

